# New to the area



## m_zaller (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey everyone I just moved to Destin from Va beach. I have been a P.S member scince 07. I was just looking for a little info about some local spots and bait. Im mostly intersted in surf fishing and pier but im open to anything. If you could gimme some pointers I would greatly appreaciate it. Thanks in advance. Tight lines...


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

I just moved here,Clearwater,from Hampton,Va. 5 months ago.I actually dont even know where Destin is,but I can tell you that the fishing here is great.If you are near Clearwater,we can try to figure this stuff out together.Just send me a private message,hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Welcome to Florida, I hope someone from the panhandle comes on to help you out. I know there are a few people at this site that can give you some pointers.

http://www.surfishingflorida.com


----------



## smithbama1221 (Dec 15, 2010)

Haven't been there in a long time, but grew up fishing the Okaloosa County pier and I have caught some really nice king mackerel and a 63 lb cobia on that pier as well as countless spanish mackerel, ladyfish, jack cravelle, bluefish, and other "trash fish" like hardtails and the like. I have even seen sailfish caught on that pier as well as small chicken dolphin. Live LYs are the best live bait and can be caught on red ribbon bait strips that are sold everywhere in that part of the world. Cigar minnows work also. Hard to beat a chrome colored Gotcha plug with a red head fished on a light steel leader...it will catch just about every major predatory fish out there. Also some nice sharks caught out there. Some of my best childhood memories were spent with my dad on that pier. Can get VERY hectic when the cobia (ling) and/or kings are running. Good luck my friend.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Go to site>*

www.pensacolafishingforum.com

You may have to cut and paste

Also Check out (Academy Sports) out that way.


----------



## panhandler (Jan 2, 2009)

This is the best site for panhandle pier and surf fishing by far: Emeraldcoastpierfishing.com


----------



## CALABASA (Aug 30, 2010)

If you have the time search some of Emmanuel's earlier posts, he was dialed in to that area. Unfortunatly he's gone.


----------



## pjk91 (Nov 7, 2010)

I live in FWB. Moved here in '08 and started getting more into surf fishing in '09. Santa just brought me an 11ft Lami w/ Penn 525 so I'll be learning in the coming months. I fish the jetties, beach and pier all with mild success. 

I've never hooked a bull red, only slot size. Lots of blues, a couple smaller kings <10lbs from the pier, countless spanish, stingray off the beach and (1) pompano from the jetties. All within 5mi from my home in FWB. 

I normally use artificial because I don't like paying for bait. Sometimes I'll bust out a sabiki and catch live bait to fish with. 

I first used shrimp this year and have not figured out a good way to keep it on the hook. Every time I cast out my rig, they pop off because they're so fragile. These were frozen shrimp.

I'll be getting out more often come mid to late February.


----------



## Destinfishin (Jul 10, 2009)

m_zaller said:


> Hey everyone I just moved to Destin from Va beach. I have been a P.S member scince 07. I was just looking for a little info about some local spots and bait. Im mostly intersted in surf fishing and pier but im open to anything. If you could gimme some pointers I would greatly appreaciate it. Thanks in advance. Tight lines...


Plenty of beach for surf fishing Crab trap & pompano joes on old 98 in walton county. Usually nobody their in the am
good luck


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

pjk91 said:


> I first used shrimp this year and have not figured out a good way to keep it on the hook. Every time I cast out my rig, they pop off because they're so fragile. These were frozen shrimp.
> .


Try salting them, toughens them up but work just as well


----------



## smithbama1221 (Dec 15, 2010)

Buy live shrimp and have the bait store put them in a plastic bag for you. They will do just fine if you put them in the cooler on top of paper layers over ice. The fresh shrimp can be hooked whole or cut in pieces and fished that way. Most everything will eat a live or fresh shrimp. Old nasty frozen/funky shrimp tends to catch alot of trash fish like hardheads (sea cats) pinfish, and the like. Anyhow, good luck.


----------

